# Bulk Salt suppliers



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

I am currently looking for a bulk salt supplier in the Lansing Michigan area or that will deliver to Lansing Michigan. Looking for aproximately 70 tons to start. I know there is Detroit Rock Salt however from what I have heard they are sold out already for their salt requirement for this years allocations. I am looking for pricing per ton , minimum quanitys etc.Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! I have all kinds of pre bagged 50lb. suppliers however I am looking for bulk drop shipments.
Thanks in advance
Eager Beaver Services LLC.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

You may want to try calling these suppliers. Not sure if they can help. 

Morton Salt DIV Morton International Inc 
10335 Flora Street, Detroit, MI 48209
(313) 843-6173 

24 Hour Bulk Rock Salt 
62520 Van **** Road
Washington, MI 48094
(248) 853-4000 


Cargill Salt 
916 South Riverside Avenue
Saint Clair, MI 48079
(810) 329-2214 

Cargill Salt 
1063 South State Road
Davison, MI 48423
(810) 658-1066 


S & S Salt CO 
6100 Linsdale Street
Detroit, MI 48204
(313) 895-1567 


It's amazing what you can find when you search the yellow pages online.

Hope one of them can help you.

~Chuck


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

Cordes Trucking.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Thanks Chuck, 
I will get on the phone tomorrow and check some of them out. 
I also want to tell you how helpful this site is for not only myself but a lot of other contractors that I have talked to. What dedication you have for us snow contractors. A hearty THANKS is in order
Eager Beaver Services LLC.


----------

